# Downtime today



## Chris (Apr 10, 2007)

Will be up and down - fixing stuff.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 10, 2007)

Cool cool...I had a miniature panic attack this morning when the site didn't work  lol


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 10, 2007)

Stupid worthless admin, can't even get the site to work!


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 10, 2007)

The thought had crossed my mind that you had finally banned me for being a retard.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 10, 2007)

You know REAL administrators do this shit in the middle of the night


----------



## Makelele (Apr 10, 2007)

Well it seems he has been doing it all night, because the site was down when I woke up. Or maybe my internet was acting funny.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 10, 2007)

I lost this site at about 10pm or so last night.


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 10, 2007)

Donnie said:


> I lost this site at about 10pm or so last night.



Same here


----------



## Conan (Apr 10, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Stupid worthless admin, can't even get the site to work!



See this?







You really don't want me to swim 3462 miles across the Atlantic Ocean, do you?


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> You know REAL administrators do this shit in the middle of the night




What's the URL to your 20 million hit per month site, again?


----------



## noodles (Apr 10, 2007)

Youch...


----------



## Ken (Apr 10, 2007)

Chris said:


> What's the URL to your 20 million hit per month site, again?



[action=Ken Burtch]loves Chris, and thanks him for doing such an awesome job.[/action]


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> [action=Ken Burtch]loves Chris, and thanks him for doing such an awesome job.[/action]



[action=Chris]throws Ken a reacharound[/action]


----------



## technomancer (Apr 10, 2007)

Chris said:


> What's the URL to your 20 million hit per month site, again?



Hmmm let's see, QVC, Toys'R'Us, nfl.com, nhl.com, shall I continue?

Our software sniffs traffic at the packet level and does full traffic reconstruction on all of those and about 20 more. Shit TRU does 20 million hits in a DAY at peak times of year.

 

 I still love you Chris, hell I send you my money don't I


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm let's see, QVC, Toys'R'Us, nfl.com, nhl.com, shall I continue?
> 
> Our software sniffs traffic at the packet level and does full traffic reconstruction on all of those and about 20 more. Shit TRU does 20 million hits in a DAY at peak times of year.
> 
> ...



I wasn't aware that you alone patch, update, administer, maintain and pay for those websites, all by your onesies.

By your logic, have you seen my collection of nuclear warheads and my own personal Navy? It's pretty pimp, I have a whole bunch of aircraft carriers.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 10, 2007)

Chris said:


> I wasn't aware that you alone patch, update, administer, maintain and pay for those websites, all by your onesies.
> 
> By your logic, have you seen my collection of nuclear warheads and my own personal Navy? It's pretty pimp, I have a whole bunch of aircraft carriers.




Not to mention all those badass jets.


----------



## Drew (Apr 10, 2007)

Chris said:


> By your logic, have you seen my collection of nuclear warheads and my own personal Navy? It's pretty pimp, I have a whole bunch of aircraft carriers.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 10, 2007)

touche

You're right I'm only directly responsible for the twelve servers that run our software.

Besides, I was just fucking with you  If it wasn't for you I might actually have do some real work instead of posting here all the time


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't really have real work to do, that's why I'm on all the time during the week. 

Keep up the good work, Chris.


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> You know REAL administrators do this shit in the middle of the night



It was down all night for where you live, which means it was down all day yesterday starting from 1:40pm in the afternoon here until a little before midnight, then went down again shortly after that.

 At least it's back online.



Chris said:


> I wasn't aware that you alone patch, update, administer, maintain and pay for those websites, all by your onesies.
> 
> By your logic, have you seen my collection of nuclear warheads and my own personal Navy? It's pretty pimp, I have a whole bunch of aircraft carriers.



 Awesome.


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> touche
> 
> You're right I'm only directly responsible for the twelve servers that run our software.
> 
> Besides, I was just fucking with you  If it wasn't for you I might actually have do some real work instead of posting here all the time


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> It was down all night for where you live, which means it was down all day yesterday starting from 1:40pm in the afternoon here until a little before midnight, then went down again shortly after that.
> 
> At least it's back online.



Aye, I suck at fixing the server when sleeping.


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2007)

Chris said:


> Aye, I suck at fixing the server when sleeping.



At first I thought that my company might have banned sevenstring.org since I'm at this site pretty much all day , but then when I got home and tried to see if I could access the site, I realized that the site was down and probably wouldn't be back up until you got up.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes! The downtime reeked of suckedness! I was all set to relax here in my hotel room, and then... 

Glad it's back in action, and thanks again, Admini-fuhrer. You are a benevolent Deity!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 11, 2007)

Conan said:


> You really don't want me to swim 3462 miles across the Atlantic Ocean, do you?


 
Why, are you following Google's directions to Paris?


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 11, 2007)

Naren said:


> At first I thought that my company might have banned sevenstring.org since I'm at this site pretty much all day




LOL I had the same thought yesterday!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 11, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Why, are you following Google's directions to Paris?



He's going to the duty-free first. Then once he's all liquored up the disemboweling shall commence, I'm guessing.


----------



## Conan (Apr 11, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Why, are you following Google's directions to Paris?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know Aquilonia was near Washington (check the task bar)


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 11, 2007)

It would figure that Conan would use Linux...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 11, 2007)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeerd.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess Satan uses FreeBSD.


----------



## Chris (Apr 11, 2007)

ss.org runs on Debian.


----------

